# Medicare Payment of 93975



## pgraettinger (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a Physician, who is questioning how often Medicare will pay for an Abdominal Duplex (93975) after Aortic Stenting has been performed. I have checked CMS and can find no specific documentation/regulations stating this information. 

I assume that Abdominal Duplex, would be paid as long as Medical Necessity is meet. Please let me know if you have any other information.


----------

